# green water + daphnia = green water + fat loaches



## peterli (Feb 26, 2004)

Lesson Learned:

Green water hit my tank with a vengence.
I thought I could make a daphnia refugium
with 300 micron mesh to filter the water. 

The problem was that my loaches sucked 
the daphnia out from the refugium overnight.

End result: fat loaches, no more daphnia,
still green water...  

With the remaining few daphnia, I moved
the refugium into my overflow section, hopefully
they will recover...

Anyone knows what size of mesh is needed
to contain the daphnia (from birth to adult) ?

Thanks.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You could try to build a double-wall refugium, where the daphnias are contained in a mesh, and then a second, perhaps coarser mesh to keep the loaches at bay.

If this is a new tank, you might want to try to let the green water run it's course. I find that after 6 to 8 days (without water changes) it clears up all by itself, assuming nutrient levels are more or less in balance.


----------

